# WiFi is not connecting on my android



## alichadd (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a ZTE Merit from Straighttalk. I have wifi set up at home and I was able to connect 2 my wifi in the beginning when I first purchased the phone, but for some reason I'm unable to connect to the wifi while at home through my android. My phone will connect to the web once I disable wifi. My phone says that I'm connected and everything and the little icon at the top says i'm good to go, but once I turn on wifi I can't do anything such as log onto FB, weather widgets, and apps won't work that require a connection to the web. Please help if anybody knows of anything or has a simple solution? Thank you for your time in advance :up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you are "connected" do you actually get a valid IP address (not an APIPA of the form 169.254.x.y)?

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. If successful re-enable encryption and try to reconnect.


----------



## alichadd (Sep 28, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> When you are "connected" do you actually get a valid IP address (not an APIPA of the form 169.254.x.y)?
> 
> Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. If successful re-enable encryption and try to reconnect.


Thank you. I will try this this and hopefully it works.


----------

